# FORMULA R/C - Green Bay, WI parking lot racing



## Howler (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello fellow racers! 

Parking lot racing is returning to the Green Bay, WI area in the form of FORMULA R/C. FORMULA R/C is comprised of a group friends who have been racing r/c for a very long time. We feel that it's time to get back outdoors, and lay some rubber on the tarmac again. We've mixed up the format of typical R/C racing, and feel that it will provide a ton of fun and give even more bang for your buck. 

FORMULA R/C will be holding it's inaugural season this summer as a racing league, and we would like to invite you to join in on the fun. We will be hosting a practice session this Saturday, May 12th. If anybody would like to stop buy and check it out, you are more than welcome. For this year, we will be running F1 and VTA. You can find the full class rules, location, and other information at our website www.formula-rc.com or on our Facebook page under "Formula R/C". 

Thanks for your time. We look forward to making some new racing friends while having some laughs as well.


----------

